# How long did you push for?



## Adela Quested

x


----------



## New Mrs W

About 20 minutes I think, can't really remember!


----------



## rihanna

1 hour - i thought it was ages and expected a couple of pushes!


----------



## Boony

30 minutes with my first and 6 minutes with my second


----------



## SJT

30 mins x


----------



## lauraperrysan

I pushed for 2.5 hrs. My boy was back to back and 9lbs 9oz's and really didn't want to budge lol. In the end I had vontouse delivery Xx


----------



## rainbows_x

23 minutes.


----------



## Kate&Lucas

2.5hrs before they got the forceps. Lucas was back to back too.


----------



## LankyDoodle

Well I was in labour for nearly 72 hours including the latent stage (which for me was shorter than active labour!). I pushed for 10-15 minutes and didn't graze or tear and had had an epidural. It's the one thing I hold onto as I was v emotional about my labour for some time after.


----------



## Sarah10

Just under a hour, had an epi lol


----------



## Becky

10 minutes x


----------



## ttc_lolly

I had the urge to push but my MW told me I had to wait an hour to allow the baby to descend... I started pushing at 9.05pm and she was born at 9.13pm! x


----------



## bathbabe

50mins, flat on my back tho, and i wasnt fully engaged when i started pushing. X


----------



## Morgan

Ten minutes in total. With Austin they were threatening me with the forceps and I just thought 'no way' so pushed as hard as I could. Took about four pushes, probably would have been even faster if I hadn't have had an epidural so couldn't feel my contractions/know when to push

With Darcey she was out in two pushes. First one broke my waters and then next one she slithered out screaming her head off


----------



## Sam9kids

I pushed for 45 mins with the first... i dont think i quite had the hang ot it!

The other 8 were within 2 or 3 pushes so a couple of mins


----------



## katrina1987

My LO was, it's hard I was so out of it. Went into labour at 2am in morning, hospital by 5.30am. Then they had me pusing from about 7am ish. Then made mistake of having pethidine and completely put me out of it. Slept between each contraction. he was born at 12.17 finally. He was back to back with me and had to have an episiotomy (prob spelt wrong) lol x


----------



## Ju_bubbs

My 1st I was pushing for 4-5 hours out of my 6 hour labour, then they realised that what they thought was my waters breaking 5 hours earlier was actually wee, they broke my waters an out he came with a couple of pushes.

the 2nd an 3rd was a matter of minutes!


----------



## pheobe

roughly 20 mins
xxx


----------



## Claire788

an hour but contractions were never regular - often 5-6 mins apart..


----------



## freckleonear

Less than 10 minutes with both.


----------



## Lyndz

About a hour or so.

Though i could be wrong, time meant nothing to me while i was in labour!


----------



## rachael22

19 minutes with 1st baby/ 25 minutes with my 2nd but he was alot bigger :haha: x


----------



## Raven24

a few minutes i think although my concept of time during labour was not the best but i know he was out in three pushes and the midwife only just got her gloves on in time lol


----------



## curlykate

An hour and a half.
They kept telling me "Next push and he's out"...but my bladder was full, so I was pushing him against my pelvic bone. They put in a catheter, emptied my bladder, and two pushes later he was out! I wish they would have figured that out sooner!!


----------



## SAmummy

2 or 3 pushes for all of them. A couple of min I guess. I think it was because they were all small.


----------



## sweetlullaby

The midwife told me to start pushing around 11.45pm and he wasn't born until 3.57am with an episiotemy and ventouse because the rim of my cervix hadn't dilated or something and he was most definately stuck in there.


----------



## Fruit Tingles

30 mins with my first, less than 5 mins with my second.


----------



## lottie_2007

My diagnosed labour was 11mins, think there was only one or two pushes and he was out! My boy wasn't waiting for anyone! x


----------



## Natasha2605

Between 5 and 10 minutes xx


----------



## sarahchops86

2.5 hrs but she was back to back and head was tilted to the side so there was no shifting her! had failed vontuse and she was eventually delivered via forceps


----------



## xprincessx

About 2 minutes but it was an emergency with forceps and he had to be born QUICK or they would have lost us both!! Never have i been under so much pressure in my life and because i couldn't feel anything i didn't know if i was actually pushing or not. Not the best experience!


----------



## samface182

40 mins x


----------



## cabaretmum2b

13 mins with epidural :)


----------



## jane99

1 hour & 20 mins of pushing. Back to back, with head facing sideways, making the head circumfrence wider. Failed venthouse, so had an emergency c-section. 

He was 9lb 14oz.


----------



## Miss_Bump

4 hours then needed a spinal and forceps :(

Evie was twisting her shoulders as I was pushing


----------



## Lea21

in labour for 7.5hrs & pushed for around 2 before midwife realised lily was stuck and i had a epidural an went into theatre for forceps delivery


----------



## jensonsmummy

4 hours before they finally realised he wasnt going to budge, could of told them that 3hours 45mins before they finally noticed. lol was back to back too. Ended up with ventose delivery


----------



## Emzywemzy

2 hours for me! I remember thinking "this is taking AAGGES". Her heartrate started going up toward the end and there was talk of suction and forceps, so I gave the biggest shove of my life and her head came out!
xx


----------



## Belle30

About 4 hours I think - I just started pushing when the contractions got really strong and frequent, because I thought it would help things along, and the midwife didn't tell me not to, so I just carried on. I remember after 2 hours the midwife said to me "I know you think you've been pushing for a long time, but actually you haven't as labours go! It's hard work!" My LO was nowhere near fully engaged a couple of days beforehand, so actually I think I had a way to push him! My waters didn't break - eventually the midwife broke them. Then they discovered he was back to back and just wasn't moving, and my contractions slowed right down so I had nothing to work with! I had to have an oxytocin drip to get them going again, and this helped him to turn and he was born about 40 minutes later. He had his arm up by his head though, and I had a 3rd degree tear.


----------



## AP

OH says it was about 20 mins at the most


----------



## iwanta8a8y

35 minutes on gas and air - he came out like superman with one arm up next to his head.


----------



## emmat79

Over 2 hours. I'd been given pethadine, which knocked both me and the baby out, so I wasn't pushing effectively and he was just snoozing! They took me to theatre for forceps :cry:


----------



## bbyno1

about 45mins xx


----------



## Red Rose

15 minutes and about 4/5 pushes.


----------



## kerry1981

I'm not entirely sure but it was very quick, probably about 5-6 mins :thumbup:


----------



## venusrockstar

Just over an hour. My labour from start to finish was 9 1/2 hours.


----------



## Miss Wright

1 hour 9 minutes to be precise!


----------



## Seity

5 minutes and 3 pushes.


----------



## shopgirl771

2.5 hrs. The dr threatened me with ventuous if I hadn't delivered by 22.30 and luckily Jake finally made an appearance at 22.30 exactly. Phew! He was facing the right way and the first part of the labour was really fast so they thought I'd only be pushing for 10 mins but I just struggled. Glad I didn't have an epidural as that would have hindered me even more.


----------



## nicholatmn

We "labored down." I was 10cm but her head was high, so we waited to push. When her head was ready, it took about 4 (practice) pushes or so, and she was out. :)


----------



## bubbles123

3 hours with only gas and air. It's hospital policy to only allow you to push for 2 but they gave me an extra hour as all his signs were good but he was still stuck solid so I had a ventouse delivery after 3 hours of trying to push him out - turned out he was back to back with his head firmly stuck.


----------



## Tasha360

about 10 mins with both of mine xx


----------



## CountingDown

I pushed for just over 30 minutes x


----------



## Aunty E

Over four hours. After various position changes, catheterisation and a few other bits of unpleasantness, they used the ventouse to pull her out most of the way (this took forty minutes in itself) and then a pair of forceps to yank her the last bit. She'd got her head stuck and the dappy newly qualified male midwife hadn't spotted it.


----------



## dovehouse

about twenty mins, after 2 days of labour, no sleep and no food i had no energy after about three pushes, then all of a sudden i g ot a huge burst of ooomp and he practically flew out!!


----------



## lanaross

2,5 hours here, with back to back labor.


----------



## ayh78

1hr 10mins (according to my notes). He weighed 9lbs 6ozs and he kept wriggling whilst I was pushing, which was a very strange sensation! Total labour time was 8 hours, so not bad for a first labour.


----------



## Susie28

Two and a half hours, with a back to back labour....eventually had to have an episiotomy and assisted delivery with forceps.


----------



## PrayinForBaby

22 minutes, and that was holding her in for an additional 24 minutes waiting for my dr to get there! lol


----------



## dani_tinks

3 hours, back to back labour


----------



## babylovex

50 mins and he was back to back x


----------



## Sugarmuppet

2 pushes! :) About 30 secs! Only advantage to having a little baby! lol


----------



## kfarb

1 hour and I had an epidural.


----------



## mrsthomas623

3 hours of hard pushing, he was back to back and head crooked. At 3 hours his heart rate dropped severely and they started getting the vacuum out and I finally pushed him out.


----------



## Drazic<3

1.5 hours - the whole time her heart kept dipping and the time between losing her heart rate and picking it up got longer and longer. Then they realised she had completely disengaged and they sent me for an ECS. She was back to back and face first too, my little donut :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## aliss

4 hours after 3 day labour


----------



## lvh05

About 30 minutes, and I experienced the infamous 'ring of fire.' I had no idea such a burning, terrifying pain existed until I gave birth (I did it naturally, while hooked up to pitocin no less!) 

The baby kept crowning, but the pain was so intense that I couldn't get him all the way out. I just remember everyone yelling at me, lol. I finally started 'wrapping myself around my baby' (whatever the heck that means) and I pushed him out after that. 

Made me wish I took my pre natal classes more seriously!


----------



## stephx

1 hour, then I had a vontouse xx


----------



## stephx

Oh she was back to back and head tilted lol xx


----------



## staycutee

5 minutes


----------



## teal

I was only pushing for 30 minutes (if even that long!) before registrar decided on emergency forceps (fetal distress) xx


----------



## lauren10

One hour then forceps for me. The nurse told me they let people push for 3 hours before they remove the baby some other way...


----------



## bluebaby

I pushed for 10 mins on my own and then had forceps for 4 minute and she came out, not too bad but felt like ages cause i only had gas and air


----------



## NuKe

an hour for me!


----------



## lauram22

2 hours before episiotomy and ventouse oww lol x


----------



## EmmaM2

2 hours before episiotomy and forceps. I was shattered as i laboured for 22 hours right through the night and could barely open my eyes! Only gas and air for me too until the forceps. Not sure how i did it to be honest.


----------



## FirstBean

I was pushing for twenty mins


----------



## Mercy2

with my first I pushed for over and hour and a half, but with my DD It was about 3-4 mins! just 2 contractions from her saying push to my little girl popping out lol


----------



## moomoo

26 mins, although wish it was longer as I had a horrible tear from his big head being born so quick!!


----------



## clairebear

With my first it was over 2 hours and then ended in section.

My second was an hour exactly!


----------



## wantabump

Almost 7 hours!! (of a 35hour labour). 
This was before I was finally taken to theatre for an emergency c-section, however doctor managed to get the little rascal out with forceps on one last attempt before Anaethetist prepared me for section!
However, I dont think the hospital should have let me go so long as I overheard a senior midwife say to the midwife that was with me the whole time, "doctor wants a report written up as to why on earth that all happened....".
At the time I was too happy with my bundle of joy to query this but often think about it now and wonder what stupid mistakes they made!


----------



## Odd Socks

2 hours.
xx


----------



## beckibee

On my notes it said 50 mins, and i couldnt believe it. It honestly felt like 10 minutes it just flew by. It was a lot easier than i thought it was going to be i still think it was shorter than that:haha:xx


----------



## Lu28

6 minutes :D


----------



## jodiex

i pushed for 25mins . that felt long enough to me. haha. x


----------



## redpoppy

On my notes it said 2hrs and around 15 mins but I'm sure it was longer. It felt like forever. :wacko: I felt like my pushing stage was longer than the rest of it. But it wasn't.
:blush:

But due to baby being okay and the midwives at the maternity unit being lovely they didn't go to any interventions. 

I didn't realise the water not breaking could be a factor in the pushing stage taking so long. Why do waters sometimes not break? mine were broken for me towards the end. Also wondering, do the waters not breaking keep baby safer/calmer in labour? Sorry for stupid questions. :blush:

The midwife kept telling me to PUUUUUSH and push harder and telling me there was a "u-bend" i needed to get the baby round. After all that "breathe your baby out" and "your body takes over and knows whatit's doing" stuff I was SOOOOO confused. "U-BEND?!?!?! WTF!?!?!" :growlmad: Why do I have a u-bend? :shrug::blush:


----------



## KimE

3 hrs 20 mins :cry: she was back to back and nose first but they didn't help me get her out - just kept telling me to push harder!! I was sooooooo tired :sleep: Hoping for quicker this time xx


----------



## peanut56

1 hour - felt like a lot longer. For me, the worst part of my labour was pushing. It hurt A LOT!!!


----------



## Nats21

I think it was about half an hour but its all a bit of a blur now from when the labour started!! xx


----------



## special_kala

nearly 3 hours, River heart rate kept dropping at the end and was staying down longer then they would have liked :( but thankfully under the threat of a csection she came out 15 minutes after they said csection which coincidently is how long it took to prep theatre


----------



## KittyVentura

50 mins... I had an Epidural xx


----------



## Jessica214

I only pushed through 3 sets of contractions.....maybe 10min? guess i was just lucky! :)


----------



## mommyof3co

With my first I pushed about 10min. With my 3rd I pushed with one contraction. 2nd was a c-section


----------



## ~RedLily~

27 minutes


----------



## mrsthomas623

KimE said:


> 3 hrs 20 mins :cry: she was back to back and nose first but they didn't help me get her out - *just kept telling me to push harder!! I was sooooooo tired* :sleep: Hoping for quicker this time xx

My nurse after 2 and half hours asked me what would _motivate_ me to push him out!!! I just cried. Looking back now I would have loved to say "yes, the problem is I am not MOTIVATED enough to get this baby out of my birth canal." :dohh:


----------



## Nic1107

20 minutes, with an epidural. I had a lot of pushes though because I could only do short ones; they mentioned forceps because my blood pressure was dropping but I gave it all I had and got her out in a couple more pushes.


----------



## xemmax

about 30-40 minutes x


----------



## Mynx

Difficult to tell how long I was pushing for really as I got a really strong urge to push about an hour and a half before she was born but I was told I couldnt have because I'd only been in the hospital 45 minutes and in labour for an hour. Pfft. Every contraction after that gave me the overwhelming urge to push harder and I spent the whole time apologising for pushing lol. Turns out Evie's head was stuck against my pubic bone so I'm pretty sure that if she hadnt have been stuck, I'd have popped her out ALOT quicker!


----------



## Serene123

4 hour 10 minute labour, pushing for 15 minutes x


----------



## lisa35

First child 10 minutes.
Second child 45 minutes
third 1 half hours

Two very stubborn boys :)


----------



## KiansMummy

27 minutes xx


----------



## Pearls18

1/2 an hour (1st child) water birth x


----------



## amandad192

An hour followed by ventouse delivery. I wasn't allowed to push for any longer because Liam had already pooed. He was back to back too.
I had an epidural and couldn't really feel myself pushing. I also had no urge to push at all.


----------



## shayandbump

I was pushing for about 45 mins before they intervened because Amy's heartbeat kept dropping and she was becoming distressed. I ended up having an assisted delivery, ventous.


----------



## NG09

10 mins tops!


----------



## JenStar1976

10 mins - about 4 pushes in total! x


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

45 minutes. (no pain relief at all)


----------



## Justagirlxx

A little less than 20 minutes.xx


----------



## kelly1

I pushed for 2hrs 10 mins with the 1st, 12 mins with the 2nd and 3 mins with the 3rd and 4th. I don't think I pushed properly with the 1st as I was really paranoid about poohing myself. :haha: All 4 of my kids were back to back and I had no pain relief with any of them.:dohh:


----------



## louandivy

45 minutes out of an 8 hour labour, but had an epi so it was fine!


----------



## lauzliddle

I pushed for 6 hours with Alfie which ended in a ventose delivery, and pushed for 1 minute with Molly ( said to the mw I need to push she said you can't be ready your only 7cm but the urge was too strong so I pushed and her head was there 30 seconds later another push and she was here)


----------



## Mandy_2009

I was in labour from Sunday til Tuesday v traumatic cant exactly remember how long pushing for but was well over 4 hours - Izzy was 9lbs 11oz - had just gas and air and a third degree tear :-( x


----------



## loverguts

2 hours. It didnt feel that long though, maybe i just wasnt pushing hard enough cos as soon as the MW told me she would bring the doctors in to intervene if i didnt have a baby in 10 minutes i pushed him right out! Hehe.


----------



## RinnaRoo

About 20 minutes.


----------



## sandrass

Over 3 hours. She was back to back and did NOT wanna come out!!!!


----------



## jamielou

An hour but he wouldn't go past a certain station no matter how much i pushed so i ended up having a ventouse !


----------



## lea28

I was only let push for 2 hours and then given a c section- big baba and back to back.


----------



## sandrass

lea28 said:


> I was only let push for 2 hours and then given a c section- big baba and back to back.

Wow Im surprised they only let u go 2 hours (unless there is other medical reasons)...

Alessa was fairly big (8 lb 10 oz) and was back to back and they let me go over 3. They did have that thing screwed into her head to watch her heart rate and ended up using the vacuum but ya O_O


----------



## buttons1

4 minutes :)


----------



## Neferet

I was pushing from about 6:10am and they eventually used the ventouse, he was born at 7:44am.


----------



## lea28

sandrass said:


> lea28 said:
> 
> 
> I was only let push for 2 hours and then given a c section- big baba and back to back.
> 
> Wow Im surprised they only let u go 2 hours (unless there is other medical reasons)...
> 
> Alessa was fairly big (8 lb 10 oz) and was back to back and they let me go over 3. They did have that thing screwed into her head to watch her heart rate and ended up using the vacuum but ya O_OClick to expand...

I thought it was just standard procedure at my hosp?? I was classed as high risk and at risk of haemorrhaging so these maybe factors why. By the end of the 2 hours my urge to push had completely gone due to the epidural anyway. But then when they unhooked it on the way to theatre they came back with avengence and I thought I was going to deliver her in the corrider. She must have come further down as have vague recollections of her being pushed back up so get a bit miffed that I might have been able to deliver her myself then - would have been preferable to the 5 hours in theatre sorting out my bladder that they'd cut!


----------



## sandrass

lea28 said:


> sandrass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lea28 said:
> 
> 
> I was only let push for 2 hours and then given a c section- big baba and back to back.
> 
> Wow Im surprised they only let u go 2 hours (unless there is other medical reasons)...
> 
> Alessa was fairly big (8 lb 10 oz) and was back to back and they let me go over 3. They did have that thing screwed into her head to watch her heart rate and ended up using the vacuum but ya O_OClick to expand...
> 
> I thought it was just standard procedure at my hosp?? I was classed as high risk and at risk of haemorrhaging so these maybe factors why. By the end of the 2 hours my urge to push had completely gone due to the epidural anyway. But then when they unhooked it on the way to theatre they came back with avengence and I thought I was going to deliver her in the corrider. She must have come further down as have vague recollections of her being pushed back up so get a bit miffed that I might have been able to deliver her myself then - would have been preferable to the 5 hours in theatre sorting out my bladder that they'd cut!Click to expand...

Wow O_O. TBH I probably should have had a c section at that point too...I was high risk and I DID hemorrhage afterward so maybe that's why they take the extra precaution at your hospital.

:hugs: Would suck being in that situation though


----------



## Elphaba

I pushed for two and a half hours to get Xavier out! After two hours, I had an episiotomy.


----------



## Lotty & Bump

17 minutes x


----------



## sandrass

Elphaba said:


> I pushed for two and a half hours to get Xavier out! After two hours, I had an episiotomy.

Ya I ended up with an epi too yuck lol


----------



## babybliss

10 minutes


----------



## LorettaClaire

25 mins for me! x


----------



## lea28

sandrass said:


> lea28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sandrass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lea28 said:
> 
> 
> I was only let push for 2 hours and then given a c section- big baba and back to back.
> 
> Wow Im surprised they only let u go 2 hours (unless there is other medical reasons)...
> 
> Alessa was fairly big (8 lb 10 oz) and was back to back and they let me go over 3. They did have that thing screwed into her head to watch her heart rate and ended up using the vacuum but ya O_OClick to expand...
> 
> I thought it was just standard procedure at my hosp?? I was classed as high risk and at risk of haemorrhaging so these maybe factors why. By the end of the 2 hours my urge to push had completely gone due to the epidural anyway. But then when they unhooked it on the way to theatre they came back with avengence and I thought I was going to deliver her in the corrider. She must have come further down as have vague recollections of her being pushed back up so get a bit miffed that I might have been able to deliver her myself then - would have been preferable to the 5 hours in theatre sorting out my bladder that they'd cut!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow O_O. TBH I probably should have had a c section at that point too...I was high risk and I DID hemorrhage afterward so maybe that's why they take the extra precaution at your hospital.
> 
> :hugs: Would suck being in that situation thoughClick to expand...

Wasn't the best situation to have my lo but lots of women go through a lot worse- I was just grateful that my lo was ok. I'm sure I remember from 3rd tri that your situation was a lot more traumatic as alessa was poorly:kiss:


----------



## PB&J

15 minutes. I count myself very lucky as I was terrified of pushing. I just did exactly what the MW said!


----------



## aliss

lea28 said:


> sandrass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lea28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sandrass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lea28 said:
> 
> 
> I was only let push for 2 hours and then given a c section- big baba and back to back.
> 
> Wow Im surprised they only let u go 2 hours (unless there is other medical reasons)...
> 
> Alessa was fairly big (8 lb 10 oz) and was back to back and they let me go over 3. They did have that thing screwed into her head to watch her heart rate and ended up using the vacuum but ya O_OClick to expand...
> 
> I thought it was just standard procedure at my hosp?? I was classed as high risk and at risk of haemorrhaging so these maybe factors why. By the end of the 2 hours my urge to push had completely gone due to the epidural anyway. But then when they unhooked it on the way to theatre they came back with avengence and I thought I was going to deliver her in the corrider. She must have come further down as have vague recollections of her being pushed back up so get a bit miffed that I might have been able to deliver her myself then - would have been preferable to the 5 hours in theatre sorting out my bladder that they'd cut!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow O_O. TBH I probably should have had a c section at that point too...I was high risk and I DID hemorrhage afterward so maybe that's why they take the extra precaution at your hospital.
> 
> :hugs: Would suck being in that situation thoughClick to expand...
> 
> Wasn't the best situation to have my lo but lots of women go through a lot worse- I was just grateful that my lo was ok. I'm sure I remember from 3rd tri that your situation was a lot more traumatic as alessa was poorly:kiss:Click to expand...

Out here I was told 4 hours is about the maximum (at least here in Canada). I pushed 4 hours & 7 minutes but he got stuck with his head out in the last few minutes and a C section was not possible.


----------



## Annabel

3 hours of a 7 hour labour! in the end i was begging them just to pull him out, but apparently I was doing really well! It didnt feel like it, in the end he came out... I then had to push out the placenta as it was barely still attached to the cord and they didn't want it to rip off otherwise I would have had to have gone to theatre, and that took 10mins to push out, exhausted is not the word..

oh and i had just had pethadine, nothing else...


----------



## RHR

Hi hun, I think I pushed for about an hour before my DD was born. I had gas and air. I didn't feel tired after having her either.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

4-5 hours back 2 back and head tilted so her fod came out first no pain relife :D


----------



## emsiee

1st child - 1hr 30 mins
2nd child - 40mins


----------



## lea28

aliss said:


> lea28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sandrass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lea28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sandrass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lea28 said:
> 
> 
> I was only let push for 2 hours and then given a c section- big baba and back to back.
> 
> Wow Im surprised they only let u go 2 hours (unless there is other medical reasons)...
> 
> Alessa was fairly big (8 lb 10 oz) and was back to back and they let me go over 3. They did have that thing screwed into her head to watch her heart rate and ended up using the vacuum but ya O_OClick to expand...
> 
> I thought it was just standard procedure at my hosp?? I was classed as high risk and at risk of haemorrhaging so these maybe factors why. By the end of the 2 hours my urge to push had completely gone due to the epidural anyway. But then when they unhooked it on the way to theatre they came back with avengence and I thought I was going to deliver her in the corrider. She must have come further down as have vague recollections of her being pushed back up so get a bit miffed that I might have been able to deliver her myself then - would have been preferable to the 5 hours in theatre sorting out my bladder that they'd cut!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow O_O. TBH I probably should have had a c section at that point too...I was high risk and I DID hemorrhage afterward so maybe that's why they take the extra precaution at your hospital.
> 
> :hugs: Would suck being in that situation thoughClick to expand...
> 
> Wasn't the best situation to have my lo but lots of women go through a lot worse- I was just grateful that my lo was ok. I'm sure I remember from 3rd tri that your situation was a lot more traumatic as alessa was poorly:kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Out here I was told 4 hours is about the maximum (at least here in Canada). I pushed 4 hours & 7 minutes but he got stuck with his head out in the last few minutes and a C section was not possible.Click to expand...

That must have been so scary!:flower:


----------



## lea28

xdaniellexpx said:


> 4-5 hours back 2 back and head tilted so her fod came out first no pain relife :D

Goodness you must have a high pain threshold!


----------



## aliss

lea28 said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lea28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sandrass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lea28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sandrass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lea28 said:
> 
> 
> I was only let push for 2 hours and then given a c section- big baba and back to back.
> 
> Wow Im surprised they only let u go 2 hours (unless there is other medical reasons)...
> 
> Alessa was fairly big (8 lb 10 oz) and was back to back and they let me go over 3. They did have that thing screwed into her head to watch her heart rate and ended up using the vacuum but ya O_OClick to expand...
> 
> I thought it was just standard procedure at my hosp?? I was classed as high risk and at risk of haemorrhaging so these maybe factors why. By the end of the 2 hours my urge to push had completely gone due to the epidural anyway. But then when they unhooked it on the way to theatre they came back with avengence and I thought I was going to deliver her in the corrider. She must have come further down as have vague recollections of her being pushed back up so get a bit miffed that I might have been able to deliver her myself then - would have been preferable to the 5 hours in theatre sorting out my bladder that they'd cut!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow O_O. TBH I probably should have had a c section at that point too...I was high risk and I DID hemorrhage afterward so maybe that's why they take the extra precaution at your hospital.
> 
> :hugs: Would suck being in that situation thoughClick to expand...
> 
> Wasn't the best situation to have my lo but lots of women go through a lot worse- I was just grateful that my lo was ok. I'm sure I remember from 3rd tri that your situation was a lot more traumatic as alessa was poorly:kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Out here I was told 4 hours is about the maximum (at least here in Canada). I pushed 4 hours & 7 minutes but he got stuck with his head out in the last few minutes and a C section was not possible.Click to expand...
> 
> That must have been so scary!:flower:Click to expand...

TBH I was so doped up and exhausted after 3 full days that I didn't know what the heck was going on, although I remember begging for a C section. Reading about his condition after is quite traumatizing but at the time... no clue! Thanks :flower:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

lea28 said:


> xdaniellexpx said:
> 
> 
> 4-5 hours back 2 back and head tilted so her fod came out first no pain relife :D
> 
> Goodness you must have a high pain threshold!Click to expand...

i havent realy i cry if oh grabs my cheeks haha i loved evey min of it had her on a birthing stool would do it agen it was great i had 14 stitches aswel. it got 2 the point were i cuddnt go but when she mentioned the doc was on his was he will be here in 5 mins izzy was here within 2 hehe:haha:


----------



## bump_wanted

they let me push for 3 mins then decided it was too risky and he was delivered using gas & air with forceps tbh i think the 3 mins was the time they took to get everything ready for the epistomy xx


----------



## lea28

aliss said:


> lea28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lea28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sandrass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lea28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sandrass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lea28 said:
> 
> 
> I was only let push for 2 hours and then given a c section- big baba and back to back.
> 
> Wow Im surprised they only let u go 2 hours (unless there is other medical reasons)...
> 
> Alessa was fairly big (8 lb 10 oz) and was back to back and they let me go over 3. They did have that thing screwed into her head to watch her heart rate and ended up using the vacuum but ya O_OClick to expand...
> 
> I thought it was just standard procedure at my hosp?? I was classed as high risk and at risk of haemorrhaging so these maybe factors why. By the end of the 2 hours my urge to push had completely gone due to the epidural anyway. But then when they unhooked it on the way to theatre they came back with avengence and I thought I was going to deliver her in the corrider. She must have come further down as have vague recollections of her being pushed back up so get a bit miffed that I might have been able to deliver her myself then - would have been preferable to the 5 hours in theatre sorting out my bladder that they'd cut!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow O_O. TBH I probably should have had a c section at that point too...I was high risk and I DID hemorrhage afterward so maybe that's why they take the extra precaution at your hospital.
> 
> :hugs: Would suck being in that situation thoughClick to expand...
> 
> Wasn't the best situation to have my lo but lots of women go through a lot worse- I was just grateful that my lo was ok. I'm sure I remember from 3rd tri that your situation was a lot more traumatic as alessa was poorly:kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Out here I was told 4 hours is about the maximum (at least here in Canada). I pushed 4 hours & 7 minutes but he got stuck with his head out in the last few minutes and a C section was not possible.Click to expand...
> 
> That must have been so scary!:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> TBH I was so doped up and exhausted after 3 full days that I didn't know what the heck was going on, although I remember begging for a C section. Reading about his condition after is quite traumatizing but at the time... no clue! Thanks :flower:Click to expand...

Poor little man! I remember that doped up feeling well- they could have done anything to me!


----------



## lea28

xdaniellexpx said:


> lea28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xdaniellexpx said:
> 
> 
> 4-5 hours back 2 back and head tilted so her fod came out first no pain relife :D
> 
> Goodness you must have a high pain threshold!Click to expand...
> 
> i havent realy i cry if oh grabs my cheeks haha i loved evey min of it had her on a birthing stool would do it agen it was great i had 14 stitches aswel. it got 2 the point were i cuddnt go but when she mentioned the doc was on his was he will be here in 5 mins izzy was here within 2 hehe:haha:Click to expand...

I've normally a high pain threshold but I had the lot so well done!


----------



## MrsVenn

4 hours and 40 minutes. 2 hours of that unvoluntarily.


----------



## Floralaura

DS1-28 mins on gas and air 8lb 8oz
DS2-14 mins with half (lol) a epi 10lb 3oz

Im aiming for 7mins on the next one lol


----------



## Char&Bump-x

16 minutes :lol:


----------



## Pearl_vincent

2 hours,didnt budge, baby was vacuumed but still can't get out, shoulder got stuck in my pelvis, so doctor had to literally put his fingers and pull (my tear is up to my anus) no pain med, so painful! very traumatic. I'll go for CS next time.


----------



## Adela Quested

x


----------



## elly75

Labour was 10 hrs long and pushed for 10 min with little guy. I did have an epi but due to the amount of the drug that was given to me, things took a bit longer than what they should have (according to the staff there that day/night)


----------



## embo216

Well with my 1st I was induced, I pushed for over an hour and then I had the vacuum to help get her out,

My 2nd was 2 weeks early, and completely natural- I pushed him out in 8 minutes :lol:


----------



## ClaireLouise

2 hours (he was a big baby!) on gas & air and ended up with forceps! And an epiosotomy :( Ouch!


----------



## Youngling

About an hour 15 minutes. Felt like about 10 minutes though, went so quick
x


----------



## hayleysd

i pushed for about 15 mins with my first and only a couple of mins with 2nd - this may sound easier but pushing helps clear the babys lungs of fluid so ollie was full of mucus and had to go into special care to clear it cos it happened so fast, also think we were both in shock!!


----------



## mumandco

With my first I just had the urge to push when I was being wheeled for a c sec thankfully I didn't need one and so he was born with help of a ventouse and with my second I pushed for 30mins but my labour was only 5 1/2 hours


----------



## v2007

4 hours with Mollie, 9 minutes with Taylor. 

V xxxx


----------



## Snoozie

3 pushes.

1st push I felt her head crowning, 2nd push head was out, 3rd push body came out. I was contracting continuously and it took no more than 2-3 mins. Complete labour was 1 hour 8 mins. But it was my fourth baby.

(My first baby was only 10 mins of pushing, I like the pushing part, it's the hideous contractions that I can't stand).


----------



## leoniebabey

i was only given 1 hour to push as he was getting distressed and cause he was back to back and quite big so every time i was pushing he was slipping back down so 1 and half hours after starting to push they got him out with forceps. If he wasnt back to back i think he;d have been out in a few pushes 

x


----------



## janeydee

35 minutes x


----------



## Babynumber1

2 hours then came the forceps x


----------



## The Missus

2 pushes; less than a minute.


----------



## JosieM

4 hours, then moved me from home from home to labour ward, put a drip and fluids in me then baba was born 40 mins later at 10am.


----------



## Lauryn16

2 hours before episiotomy and forceps


----------



## janey1975

2 hours of pushing and then they did episiotomy (thank god). I was only in active labour for just over an hour but then I could just not push him out! I was knackered by the end of the two hours and just wished they would have done the episiotomy earlier. My midwife wanted me to do it without but I was so relieved when they did cut me. I don't think they should let you go for longer than 1-1.5hrs.


----------



## Sarah24

I hour 40 mins before they realised he was back to back and stuck. Was absolutely exhausted, despite all the problems afterwards, I'm so glad I had forceps delivery.


----------



## MrsPoodle

I was pushing for about 2hours too, then they realised she was stuck and I was whisked off to theatre and ended up with emcs.


----------



## Joda

Half an hour. I don't know if the 2 cups of raspberry leaf tea a day helped that or not!


----------



## lindseymw

1st - 1min
2nd - 2mins


----------



## Maggs

About 45 mins with my first. And I was holding back a bit because I was scared of tearing. I don't remember having an unbearable urge to push though.


----------



## CarlyP

About 35mins


----------



## rwhite

Holy old thread batman...I pushed for an hour :)


----------



## kit10grl

I was pushing for 50 mins.

My sister was only pushing for 30 seconds. He came out the first push, it took her 43 hours to get to the pushing stage tho lol


----------



## Pixiegirllily

16 mins x


----------



## hawalkden

Didn't get to the pushing stage. Had Emergency Forceps! Was numb from the boobs down so didn't feel like I was helping when they took me to theatre.. He was out in 5 minutes though.


----------



## RaspberryK

Under 20 mins! AND he was 10lb3oz :haha:
x


----------



## Kasia

36minutes


----------



## shellie

My first labour was 4 hours and took 2 or 3 pushes before he was out. My second labour was only noted at 1 hour and 20 mins and he took about 4 pushes to come out. Both pushing stages felt really quick! With both I had gas and air and diamorphine. xxx


----------



## Kasia

Maggs said:


> About 45 mins with my first. And I was holding back a bit because I was scared of tearing. I don't remember having an unbearable urge to push though.

I was holding back because I was scared to poop lol!! After I stopped worrying she came right out:) 36min


----------



## Sparky's Drea

2 pushes, active labour down as 4 min, taken from my waters breaking. 

I hadn't been told to push, but remember thinking I hadn't been told not to, so did it anyway. The midwivees weren't even looking and were apparently getting protectve clothes on, so she landed on the bed! (lucky as I'd been standing beside the bed until a couple of minutes before).

Not bad for a VBAC


----------



## mistyscott

Nearly 3hrs and narrowly avoided being cut....big head!


----------



## Kittifer

.


----------



## sun

25 minutes with my first and only a couple minutes with my second. I had short labour/births though! x


----------



## sequeena

57 minutes. I'd been in labour for 4 days and was knackered.


----------



## freudiangirl

15 mins at most I say.
Overall, my labour lasted 40 ish minutes........ dreading when I have a second child if they say, your second labour is quicker


----------



## Lawhra

First -45 minutes and an episiotomy. 7hr 7 minute established labour.

Second -8 minutes (3 pushes) and tore. 48 minute established labour.


----------



## XJessicaX

1hr 15 mins 8 hrs of labour (22 from first contraction)...her heart rate escalated, she was stuck so I had spinal, episiotomy and ventouse delivery.


----------



## Bentley.

45 mins including my practice pushes because i was too embarrased to give it my all.
I think if he was smaller than 9lbs 2oz I could of got him out sooner:haha:


----------



## Juicybaby88

90 minutes... But I just wanted to lie on my back to push but they wanted me standing up etc so was trying like that...as soon as I demanded to go on my back he was out in a few pushes! It just felt more natural to me that way x


----------



## createbeauty

I pushed for 15 minutes. And it took an hour to stitch me up! :dohh:


----------



## Bex84

1 1/2 hours it was along time and the worst bit of labour for me, it all happened quickly after episiotomy


----------



## blinkybaby

An hour and a half - it was horrible! Yes 2 hours is a long time I think, you did well xx


----------



## RileysMummy

About 15-20 mins.
x


----------



## Lozzy_Loo

38 minutes, total labour was 1 hour 58 minutes xx


----------



## beanfluff

2 hours plus with my first and then needed forceps 
10 mins with my second and third max
xx


----------



## Babyd14

20 mins. Active labour 1hr 45 mins x


----------



## Teaspoon16

40 minutes. Felt quicker x


----------



## chysantheMUM

I was pushing every 3 minutes for 4 -5 hours, with no pain relief, it was horrific! They eventually resorted to forceps because it just wasn't happening.


----------



## xpensivtaste

my waters broke and instantly i felt the urge to push, within 5 minutes my son was born.....first push birthed the head and 2nd the body. i had it pretty easy


----------



## HellBunny

45 minutes he was 8lb 6oz, it felt like 5 minutes though!


----------



## Poppy7

45 minutes with my little boy

7 minutes with my little girl


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

an hour and 18mins with mia was a section with ellie xx


----------



## Jembug

I never pushed. My body just did it. Strange, can't explain. The midwife broke my waters at 6cm and half hour later she was on my tummy!
The pushing part was probably about a minute! Lucky I guess, my first was ages x


----------



## Emmy1987

Two hours! Took just four hours to go from 3-10cm and was very close to needing help getting her out, it was awful and scary :(


----------



## Beaney192

Was pushing for there hours then forceps were needed.


----------



## star_light

1/2 hour.....my contractions were 3 min a part....so only 12 pushes and hes out.....


----------



## RebeccaG

6 hours and needed spinal block and ventouse in the end!


----------



## emilyjade

1 min with LO and 8 min with DS x


----------



## ljo1984

10 minutes and 3 pushes. I had forceps first time round due to featal distress, so ws shocked she was out so quick second time around. I was leaning over the bed head so I should give gravity some credit too ha ha. X


----------



## XJessicaX

All these stories are making me feel SO much better. Thank you :) I know every labour is different but its so relieving to hear women say their first baby was difficult but subsequent babies flew out! Gives me hope that my next labour wont be so traumatic. x x x


----------



## feeble

20mins on all fours ;) i was on my feet though not my knees, like a wolf doing a poo ;) 

all the girls i know who had epidurals so they didnt feel the last bits of labour ended up pushing for hours and hours because they had to be on their back... many needed forceps 

I really think, when they administer and epidural they should be more clear about the risks, it must be SO tempting when you have been in pain and you are knackered but just coping for a it a bit more means you can actually push your baby out in a comfortable NATURAL position, and i think in the end you are less knackered x


----------



## ohbananas

Less than 10 minutes, I remember screaming as loud as I could on the first push (so wasnt ready for that feeling), then the nurse told me to shut up and push, and whalaa baby came flying out!


----------



## Proud_Mommy

Hm i thought i replied to this thread but i cant find my post. I did 3 pushes and DD was out. It was so quick! No more than 2-3 mins. Im hoping this baby is just as easy to push out.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

1st - Midwife was screaming at me to push for about 3 hours, turns out I wasn't even fully dilated, once I was, they popped my waters and I had another hour of pushing to do befire he was born.. mostly down to me being sooo exhausted after 3 hours of pushing for nothing! lol

2nd - was about 20 minutes I think, was a long time ago! 

3rd - no pushing, infact I was desperately trying to hold him in while we rushed through speed cameras and red lights to get to hospital. Born 20 minutes after first contraction.

4th - no pushing, 15 minute labour using breathing to let the contractions push her out naturally.


----------



## XJessicaX

wow! 20 minutes after 1st contraction and then baby fell out! Labour of dreams! I shall aspire to have this labour next lol


----------



## MummyNovember

I was pushing for 3hrs an then had to have an episiotomy


----------



## Kashmir

I pushed for almost 4 hours and I needed one pull of the vacuum. Ended up that my son was facing my right hip with his hand on his cheek... Didn't get an epidural although I was tempted! This was my first


----------



## nightkd

I was pushing for 3 hours...DD crowning the whole time =/ Think it was mostly to do with epidural, but I had been in labour for 40 hours at that point (hadn't been able to keep food down and then wasn't allowed to eat when we transferred to hospital :dohh:) so my muscles were pretty worn out.


----------

